# Help me remember that cartoon



## Ibuuyk (Jun 26, 2012)

It's that time of the year again!  The time where I remember glimpses of a cool cartoon I used to watch as a kid, but can't remember the name for the life of me.  But maybe YOU remember, you crazy cartoon obsessed people out there!

The cartoon in question is most likely from the 90s, and it's about this... digital blue/green/whatever "family" in some digital world, and they'd sometimes go in some digital arena to fight with other people who, I think, had to beat them in order to barge into their digital world and I dunno, break shit or stuff.  I remember this one episode, one of the main character actually lost a battle and got banished to the Void Of All Electronic People or someplace.

I think the cartoon's name starts with A and ends with X, but I'm really not sure.  Anyone as a clue as to what this particular cartoon about computer people is?


----------



## Bark (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to go with ReBoot.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 26, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> I'm going to have to go with ReBoot.



That's the one, thanks!  Thread can be closed now.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 26, 2012)

Reboot is awesome, sometimes they show it on Toonami Aftermath.


----------

